# NK cells



## chkymoo (Sep 20, 2007)

Hi After another failed ICSI, I have now been referred to get some blood tests done to see about my Nk CELLS,, DO ANY OF YOU KNOW ANYTHING ABOUT IT ?


----------



## AJMc (Jun 10, 2008)

Hi chkymoo,

I don't know much about Natural Killer Cells (NK Celss), but I am happy to share what I know....  Women with raised NK Cells may have trouble conceiving as the body rejects/kills the pregnancy.  I have recurrent miscarriages and 3 failed IVF treatments so my next step is to get tested.  If you are positive you can take steriods or have blood tranfusions during your treatment, although I am very unsure of the details.

NK Cells are quite well known so no doubt you will find someone on FF who knows a lot more about it than me.

Good luck

Abi


----------



## Han72 (Feb 15, 2007)

Hi chkymoo

so sorry to hear of your BFN  you might want to take a look over here at the immunes board:

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?board=52.0

xxx


----------



## coweyes (Sep 4, 2008)

I have just been tested and found to have pretty high nk cells.  As AJMc said it means that your immune system is working over time and can fight off the embryo.


Its odd because it answered quite a few questions for me, i never really get colds or pick up things that others have and apparently this is part of it.  It will be treated with steroid tablets.  The test costs £600. xx


----------

